# Amplificador Clase A 4 W con SRPP + Bastode



## diegomj1973 (Ago 18, 2016)

Este amplificador se decanta a partir del siguiente tema: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/otro-amplificador-3-transistores-bbb-130707/

y de esta otra evolución:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/evolucion-mitico-amplificador-jlh-1969-a-144654/#post1111439

Considero necesario apartarlo de ambos temas, ya que agrega lo que sería un "amplificador diferencial vertical" o lo que se conoce como "bastode". Tiene la singularidad que como amplificador diferencial (tal como comúnmente lo conocemos) no requiere la típica fuente de corriente constante que alimentaría el par de transistores. Es más sencillo y cumple muy bien con su cometido.

Las ventajas que podríamos lograr prefiero que las podamos visualizar en contraste contra un amplificador similar que no disponga de "bastode".

Para eso, voy a exponer las simulaciones que corresponden a los siguientes circuitos:

SRPP estandar:



SRPP + Bastode:



Comparaciones:





Inyectando una señal cuadrada simétrica de 16 KHz para máxima excursión de la salida:





Como se puede observar en las distintas gráficas, existen claras ventajas por el simple agregado del quinto transistor. Solo existe una mayor sensibilidad del offset de salida con la temperatura y una reducción leve del PSRR por debajo de los 4 a 5 KHz, aunque por encima de esa frecuencia y hasta el tope del rango audible, el mismo, se ve claramente mejorado.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 21, 2016)

Ante mi inquietud de saber si sería posible poder "escuchar" cómo responderían nuestros engendros o prototipos de audio con los que solemos jugar largas horas en nuestros simuladores, es que me ví tentado en buscar la forma de implementarlo en Multisim (simulador muy difundido, práctico y preciso para aplicaciones de audio, principalmente), mucho antes de llegar a soldar siquiera un triste terminal de una resistencia del mismo circuito (para quienes nos suele dar pereza de armarlos ó cuando debemos sustituir aquel componente que no encontramos en el limitado mercado local y debemos, en consecuencia, hacer prueba y error con lo que tengamos a mano o nos lo permita nuestro bolsillo).

Hay un par de instrumentos que me parecieron fantásticos para implementar ésto e, incluso, serviría para una casera prueba doble ciego o ABX, también.

Estos instrumentos son de LabVIEW (el cual debemos tener agregado a nuestro Multisim): *Microphone* y *Speaker*.

Podemos conectar nuestro bloque "Microphone" a la entrada del esquema de nuestro amplificador bajo simulación y conectar nuestro bloque "Speaker" a uno de los terminales de lo que sería nuestra carga (parlante), carga que no debemos reemplazar por el bloque "Speaker". Es de hacer notar que ambos bloques disponen solo un terminal de conexión al esquema bajo simulación: es decir, deberemos conectarlos a los puntos vivos de cada señal de interés (generalmente, los que no van al 0 V, de ser circuitos desbalanceados).

Tanto en el bloque "Microphone" como en el bloque "Speaker" podremos setear tasas de muestreo desde unos 11025 Hz hasta los 44100 Hz (esta última, suficiente para unas pruebas más que decentes).

Tanto en el bloque "Microphone" como en el bloque "Speaker" podemos setear también un determinado tiempo de grabación en segundos.

Luego, es cuestión de jugar con los sonidos captados por el mic real y comparar entre lo que entra a nuestro engendro del simulador y lo que sale de él, para lo cual se reproduce alternadamente lo que quedó grabado por el mic real (pulsando "Play Sound" en el bloque "Microphone") y lo que quedó grabado por el bloque "Speaker" (pulsando "Play Sound" en el bloque "Speaker") . Aquí hay que notar que si nuestro circuito tiene ganancia mayor a 1, el sonido que salga por el bloque "Speaker" va a salir con mayor intensidad que el que captará el bloque "Microphone".

Para efectuar una casera prueba ABX, se me ocurrió utilizar dos bloques "Speaker" y grabar un sonido de referencia (que bien podría ser un tono con amplitud similar a la salida nominal de nuestro engendro, para lo que deberemos individualizar con suficiente precisión (+ - 0,1 dB) la ganancia del amplificador bajo simulación) y otro sonido que sería el que sale de nuestro DUT. Sería algo así:



Otra cosa que es posible emular es qué tanto se escucharía en la salida al parlante un determinado ripple de alimentación, en función del PSRR del circuito. Para eso, tendríamos que superponer a ambos rails unas fuentes de tensión alterna de frecuencia coincidente con el doble de la de la línea de nuestra zona (si es rectificación de onda completa) y, con una amplitud similar a la del ripple real que prevemos tengamos cuando lo armemos.

Aquí les subo un ejemplo para Multisim 13, correspondiente al ampli de este mismo thread:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=147539&stc=1&d=1471820705

Pueden probar distorsionarlo adrede (modificando algún parámetro del circuito) para saber, además, si esa distorsión que generen es audible o no.

Pueden probar limitar la respuesta en frecuencia, hacerlo clippear, etc., etc., etc.

También es posible saber si es capaz de reproducir determinado rango de frecuencias ó cómo podría responder a determinadas señales estímulo (pulso amortiguado, por ejemplo, el cual podemos simularlo enteramente y no necesariamente captarlo con el mic real del mundo externo).

En fin, las posibilidades son ilimitadas.

Espero les sea útil y sorprendente como a mí.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 21, 2016)

Con lo que sí me he desayunado en mis primeras pruebas y con la configuración de mi placa de sonido es que no cualquier voltaje virtual debe ser aplicado al bloque "Speaker" para llevar adelante una prueba ABX razonable y mínimamente confiable (tanto en referencia como en la salida del circuito). Me explico mejor: probaba con un tono virtual de prueba de bastante baja frecuencia (64 Hz) y notaba cómo tanto referencia virtual como salida virtual "sonaban" raro o no limpio. Luego, utilizo Daqarta (en modo analizador de espectro) en segundo plano a Multisim 13 como para "ver" qué era lo que yo oía y, descubro un montón de Hs desperdigados por todo el espectro (como saturación de nivel tanto en referencia como en salida) .

Pruebo luego el bloque de referencia con un voltaje senoidal de 0.1 V rms, en lugar de los 5,5714 V rms y noto el espectro más limpio de Hs (a excepción de la fundamental).

He desactivado los efectos de sonido de mi placa, por si acaso.

He buscado en la ayuda de Multisim y no encuentro nada referente al nivel máximo aplicable a este bloque "Speaker" para que no se produzca saturación. Si le pongo un valor ficticio muy grande de voltaje al bloque "Speaker" (supongamos de 10 veces más => 55,714 V rms, satura muy evidente).

Es lo que llevo hecho hasta el momento.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 21, 2016)

Este video es de la prueba en mi PC de escritorio, con voltajes aplicados a los bloques de 0,2 V RMS y 2 KHz como tono de prueba.






Vean la cantidad de Hs que acompañan a la fundamental en la referencia. En el video alterno varias veces entre referencia y salida para que puedan ver más claramente alguna pequeña diferencia que provoque el circuito bajo prueba en el simulador. En la salida del circuito (cuando pulso sobre el bloque de la derecha de la pantalla) van a ver una diferencia principalmente en 4 KHz (ya que es un circuito single ended), por haberse modificado en forma importante la corriente de salida para visualizar ese efecto (modificación hecha adrede, ya que como estaba original el circuito no se podían "ver" diferencias con el analizador del Daqarta debido a que a plena potencia la THD a 2 KHz es de solo 0,002 a 0,003 % y aquí las pruebas fueron a bastante menor nivel). La modificación en el circuito fue aumentar la resistencia de potencia de 0,56 a 2,2 ohmios, que al último del video muestro. Este problema me condiciona para poder "escuchar / discernir" alguna diferencia (si es marcada y audible), ya que entre fundamental y Hs no hay gran margen (solo casi 40 dB). Los Hs me enmascaran los cambios sutiles que puedan existir en el espectro, como uno de los muchos problemas.

Probé el mismo chiste en una netbook Lenovo con sonido integrado Realtek HD, para tratar de descifrar de dónde podía provenir el problema de los Hs que acompañan a la fundamental (en la referencia) y, aplicando a los bloques "Speaker" hasta 1 V pico, sale perfecto (con una diferencia en dBs entre la fundamental y los Hs muy marcada y mayor que con la PC de escritorio, principalmente en la referencia). Incluso, se nota perfecto cualquier sutileza que uno cambie en el esquemático del circuito bajo simulación tanto visualmente como en forma auditiva (si el cambio llega a ser audible).

Me llama la atención que en la PC de escritorio no pueda pasar mucho más de 0,1 a 0,2 V rms (y aún así no obtengo más de 40 dB de diferencia entre la fundamental y los Hs en la referencia, lo cual no me satisface mucho que digamos).

¿Alguien ha podido probar ésto?

Saludos

PD: ¡¡¡ Qué pelonfai !!!, por agregar otro post, borré accidentalmente el que mostraba el video. ¿Hay posibilidad de recuperar ese post borrado?. Sino, lo subo luego o lo vuelvo a postear.

PD2: he probado generar el mismo tono senoidal de 2 KHz con el generador del Daqarta en mi PC de escritorio, visualizando luego con el analizador de espectro del mismo Daqarta, para cotejarlo con el tono senoidal de 2 KHz que genera LabVIEW en Multisim 13. Vean los resultados:






Como conclusión saco que no existe una marcada limitación de hard para generar un tono limpio (en el video se ve una diferencia entre ruido y fundamental de alrededor de 120 dB). Debe ser el seteo de LabVIEW o cómo lo comunique a la placa o bien esta función sea meramente didáctica y no muy precisa para implementar lo que quiero.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 26, 2016)

Sabiendo que el problema de fondo radica en que la generación del tono de prueba por LabVIEW desde Multisim es de carácter discreto en cuanto a variación en amplitud y en tiempo, me dispuse a reducir el tiempo máximo de paso (TMAX) en la Configuración de Simulación Interactiva de Multisim, ya que el paso máximo de amplitud lo impone el hard de mi propia máquina. El valor original estaba por defecto en 1e-005 y lo bajé a 1e-007. Con esta modificación pude mejorar la relación entre fundamental y los Hs en el tono de referencia desde alrededor de 40 dB a aprox. 60 dB, lo cual ya es un cambio bastante más aceptable para poder llegar a detectar algún detalle más sutil en el sonido que salga del circuito bajo prueba. El espectro queda bastante más limpio ahora, aunque el tiempo de simulación aumenta considerablemente.

Otra implementación que hice fué agregar bloques de control de fuentes de tensión a modo de atenuadores para que de esa forma los bloques "Speaker" no reciban voltajes más allá del voltio de pico (valor que había encontrado no producía saturación) y me permita efectuar una comparativa más clara de tonos a similar nivel de amplitud (tanto referencia como salida). Todo esto debe ir acompañado de un delicado ajuste de niveles en el mixer de Windows (que en mi caso implicó ajustar el "master" del mixer a solo 2 %, con el de "wave u onda" a 100 % y el "lo que se escucha" también en 100 %). Con todo eso quedó muchísimo mejor la situación .

Les voy a mostrar a continuación tres videos: en el primero de ellos muestro cómo se comportaría el circuito original de este mismo thread ante un tono de prueba senoidal de 1 KHz y 0,5 seg de duración, con lo que van a ver que existe una total transparencia para la señal de entrada, es decir, visual y auditivamente sale tal cual la señal a la salida salvo amplificada como debería ser (sin agregados ni quitas de ningún tipo espectralmente hablando). En el segundo video muestro cómo se comportaría el circuito disminuyendo la resistencia de 560 ohmios en un 5 % de su valor original (es decir, quedaría en 532 ohmios). Con esto pueden ver que la salida empieza a mostrar los Hs pares (que en el primer video prácticamente no los vemos emerger del piso), aparte de los impares originales. Solo oídos bastante entrenados podrían llegar a detectar cambios auditivos. En el tercer video muestro cómo se comportaría el circuito disminuyendo aún más esa resistencia hasta el valor adyacente inferior de la serie (es decir, 470 ohmios). Con esto pueden ver que la salida muestra más exageradamente los Hs pares y comienzan a crecer en amplitud también los impares, haciendo claramente audible un cambio entre referencia y salida.
















Por último, subo un cuarto video en el que la distorsión ya es muy evidente y es más progresiva que las anteriores en cuando a valor, producto de haber cambiado en forma importante la resistencia original de 560 ohmios a 390 ohmios. El cambio de tonalidad de salida es muy claramente audible:






Espero que todo esto les sirva para permitirles implementar "oír" algo de sus diseños antes de armarlos, aunque solo sea a nivel de inyectar un simple tono de pruebas.

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 8, 2016)

Procurando siempre de exprimir lo más que se pueda las potencialidades de cada circuito que me pongo a desarrollar, es que me encontré tentado en buscar mejorar el PSRR del SRPP + Bastode último, ya que no me agradaba del todo el hecho que sea superado por el SRPP estándar (aunque sea en una fracción del espectro). Si el SRPP + Bastode podía superar de forma importante en distorsión vs. frecuencia a la versión estándar, ¿por qué no podía superarlo también en el PSRR?.

Mirando el colector del transistor superior del par diferencial vertical es que imaginé la solución: filtrar la alimentación de ese mismo par desde + Vcc.

Aquí la versión 2 del SRPP + Bastode:



Vean cómo supera en PSRR, en todo el espectro, a las dos versiones anteriores:



Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 9, 2016)

Se sigue exprimiendo un poco más el diseño: se suprimen dos condensadores y se modifica la conexión de un extremo del condensador recientemente agregado en la versión 2 (el de 4700 uF). Con esta modificación, se mejora aún más el PSRR por encima de los 150 Hz, perdiendo solo un poquito de atenuación en los 100 Hz. Una mejora adicional que se gana con esa modificación es en la distorsión en baja frecuencia, que se torna menor y más constante en el espectro hasta los 450 Hz, frecuencia a partir de la cual la distorsión queda bastante similar a la de los esquemas anteriores.

Otra cosa que mejora sensiblemente es que el diseño se torna menos dependiente de la característica de la fuente de señal para cumplir con sus parámetros (principalmente, el PSRR).

La potencia de la resistencia de 12 ohmios es en función del ripple real que disponga la fuente de alimentación. El valor sugerido es para un ripple máximo en cada rail de alimentación de hasta casi 4,5 V pico a pico para países con frecuencia de línea de 50 Hz. Para ripples de alimentación menores, se podría reducir la solicitación de potencia máxima para esa misma resistencia.







Saludos

PD: con solo aumentar la capacidad del condensador de acoplo de señal de entrada de 47 uF a 100 uF, el PSRR mejora en baja frecuencia de modo que no es superado por ninguna otra alternativa presentada hasta ahora. La distorsión en 16 Hz baja a menos de la mitad que la mostrada para la versión 3 a la misma frecuencia.



PD2: subo una comparativa con el prestigioso EPSILON LAVARDIN del Dr. Jagodic operando ambos circuitos a 1 W sobre 8 ohmios.



Teniendo en cuenta que el SRPP + Bastode Versión 3 es muchísimo menos complejo y emplea componentes bien comunes e, incluso, algunos de ellos no son específicos para uso estrictamente en audio, el desempeño no sería nada malo para ese primer vatio de potencia, principalmente por debajo de los 700 Hz.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 10, 2016)

Diego ??? Te acuerdas del circuito clase A de Elektor que recuria a filtrado en PI ?????. No se llegó a medir el PSRR en aquel  pero las pruebas que se le hicieron, pese a ser un diseño  antiguo y con transistores normalitos no eran malas.
No se si con esta técnica lograríamos ahorrarnos alguna resistencia de potencia y el consiguiente consumo de energía y calor.
Resulta paradójico que en la etapa previa se requiere un resistencia de 7W, en el siguiente estadio de 5 w y en paso final de 5w, ésta última suele ser habitual.
En fin el planteamiento que te escalo es intentar mejorar el PSRR desde la alimentación y no en cada estadio ?? Es posible???
Un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 10, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Diego ??? Te acuerdas del circuito clase A de Elektor que recuria a filtrado en PI ?????. No se llegó a medir el PSRR en aquel  pero las pruebas que se le hicieron, pese a ser un diseño  antiguo y con transistores normalitos no eran malas.
> No se si con esta técnica lograríamos ahorrarnos alguna resistencia de potencia y el consiguiente consumo de energía y calor.
> Resulta paradójico que en la etapa previa se requiere un resistencia de 7W, en el siguiente estadio de 5 w y en paso final de 5w, ésta última suele ser habitual.
> En fin el planteamiento que te escalo es intentar mejorar el PSRR desde la alimentación y no en cada estadio ?? Es posible???
> Un abrazo.



No voy a descartar esa idea Juan Carlos, ya que ese circuito que has mencionado tenía un PSRR muy pocas veces visto en cualquier otro diseño. Incluso, si no recuerdo mal, yo lo simulé y me sorprendió el alcance de ese parámetro en particular.

Por la resistencia de 12 ohmios y 7 W: vuelvo a aclarar que fué un valor sugerido para quienes deseen armarlo y no tengan un banco de filtrado acorde a lo finalmente necesario, para evitarles sorpresas en las pruebas. Para su dimensionamiento de potencia, supuse que cada rail podía llegar a tener montado sobre el nivel medio casi 4,5 V pico a pico de ripple, con lo que la disipación puede alcanzar como máximo los 1,75 W. Con este último valor, lo suelo multiplicar por 4 para obtener el valor final de diseño y dar cierta estabilidad con la temperatura al conjunto.

La suposición de tener un ripple de casi 4,5 V pico a pico es en base a la estimación de disponer de condensadores de filtrado de fuente de alrededor de 2200 uF por rail (más allá de que ese mismo valor pueda ocasionar clippling a un valor de señal por debajo del máximo esperable en la salida). Evidentemente, es un valor de filtrado muy flojo para este tipo de amplificadores, pero soy consciente de que muchos de los que se largan a armarlos por primera vez, cometen el error de probarlos con fuentes así. En mis diseños, soy medio extremista para prever los bancos (generalmente, no bajan de los 28200 uF por rail, para 1 A de consumo => entre 3,5 a 15 Joules de energía por rail, dependiendo del voltaje empleado).

Es evidente que con menores ripples de rail, esa resistencia podría ser de menor potencia, pero existe otro problema: el transitorio de encendido, que aplica en forma exponencial y decreciente un voltaje sobre la resistencia que llega al valor de 2 rails (31,34 V). Luego, sin señal aplicada y con nulo ripple de alimentación, podría reducirse a un mínimo de 95 mV aprox., después de pasado el transitorio de encendido. Fijate que la potencia instantánea va desde los 81,85 W hasta los 752 uW!!!. Habría que integrar esa curva formada y ver qué valor se merece como mínimo, asegurando un ripple bien determinado en función del banco que finalmente se disponga.

El valor resistivo de 12 ohmios responde a un valor optimizado para reducir la distorsión al mínimo posible. Por encima o debajo de él, las distorsiones aumentan marginalmente. Hay un límite superior que no debe sobrepasarse (si no mal recuerdo, es cerca de 1K5 ohmios).

Las potencias sugeridas para las resistencias de realimentación tienen, además, otra necesidad: si empleo resistencias sobredimensionadas, reduzco notoriamente el ruido térmico por un lado y, por otro lado, la realimentación a cada valor instantáneo de la señal se aparta mucho menos de la curva teórica por efectos térmicos, crucial en esta parte del circuito. La idea es otorgarle mucha inercia a los cambios térmicos => cuerpos de las resistencias grandes.

Otra posibilidad sería conformar las resistencias de realimentación con muchas de menor potencia: reparto el voltaje realimentado entre más elementos, contribuyendo a reducir marcadamente la distorsión. Es de notar que la distorsión provocada en un componente como éstos tiene dependencia, también, con el voltaje aplicado a él: cuanto más bajo se mantenga el diferencial de voltaje sobre el componente, menor distorsión. Más notorio resulta el efecto sobre los condensadores. Es por esto último, que procuro quitar a los condensadores en derivación de la red de realimentación de mis diseños. De no poder quitarlos, apunto al arreglo en serie de ellos. Lo mismo se puede aplicar a los condensadores de acoplo.

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 10, 2016)

Echo en falta los famosos condensadores de 100 nF en paralelo con la alimentación . No tengo la menor duda que en el sinclair que realicé NO hay ni el más mínimo ruido ni zumbido (audible) por la presencia de éstos; puse en la alimentación un puente rectificador y 10.000 Microfaradios por rama, los condensadores los añadieron al impreso Joaquín Quercus 10 y Cacho que son los que hicieron la versión que yo realicé..
Es más, en algunos diseños, y desconozco si tiene respaldo científico, he visto en la fuente el o los condensadores de filtrado, en paralelo con uno MKT de 100 nF y otro de 10 nF, y luego en la PCB del amplificador otro más de 100 nF. Desconozo si lo ansiado con esa batería de condensadores de diferentes valores se "filtra" de manera más eficiente los elementos indeseados de la alimetación.
Espero que sea de ayuda. Gracias y un abrazo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 10, 2016)

Los condensadores de desacople que has mencionado son necesarios y efectivos, más si son ubicados en puntos bien estratégicos del circuito.

Por una cuestión de claridad en estos últimos esquemas, no los he puesto en paralelo a cada electrolítico, a pesar de que en algún otro esquema previo siempre los doy por supuesto con anotaciones similares a esta: 4700u1F.

Hay que tener presente que ninguna combinación de condensadores en paralelo responde mejor, como conjunto, que en forma unitaria lo harían cada uno de los que se combinen. Cada tipo particular de condensador responde conforme a las características propias en el rango de aplicación y uso para el cual fueron concebidos. Generalmente, el condensador que se agrega en paralelo al electrolítico existente es para compensar y evitar el aumento de impedancia a altas frecuencias que sufre el mismo, por la naturaleza inductiva debido a su modo de construcción. De esta forma, lo que se logra es una baja impedancia del conjunto dentro del rango de empleo del circuito particular.

Existen trabajos al respecto de Walt Jung, que son dignos de admiración y culto.

El Sinclair debe poseer un mayor rechazo al ripple por disponer de amplificador diferencial en su entrada (aunque tengo mis reservas sobre el modo en que alimenta al diferencial para lograr el cometido de un alto rechazo, según el diseño que ví en el foro modificado por Pavel Macura, que supongo debe ser ese el que has armado), aunque no he simulado el mismo para conocer de qué valores estamos hablando. Considero que es un diseño bastante mejorable: estabilidad de la salida con la temperatura, control de bías de salida, simetría del diferencial, ccs del diferencial. Por el resto, tiene cosas bien planteadas.

Supongo será este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 22673

Otra cosa que lo ayuda mucho es que no drena gran corriente de la fuente, estando en reposo, y, eso mismo, permite que el ripple de rail sea bastante más reducido al de un clase A pura como el de este thread. Esto permite que sea prácticamente mudo durante los espacios de silencio o de menor estridencia de la señal, donde se podría hacer más evidente el problema.

Saludos

PD: algo que tal vez no dije es que a este amplificador del thread se lo debería alimentar con fuente estabilizada, en lo posible.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 13, 2016)

En los esquemas anteriores existe cierto antagonismo entre la obtención de las más bajas distorsiones y los más altos PSRR, en forma simultánea, ya que condiciona a un bajo valor de un componente para obtener la menor distorsión y obliga, por otro lado, a sobredimensionar la capacidad de disipación de potencia de ese mismo componente para tolerar su función como elemento en el rechazo al ripple de alimentación.

Se encontró una forma de independizar esas optimizaciones: la resistencia anterior de 12 ohmios x 7 W se aumenta a 470 ohmios x 3 W, de forma de maximizar el PSRR. Por otro lado, se agrega un preset en un lugar estratégico para minimizar la distorsión. De esta forma, se pueden alcanzar ambos objetivos simultáneamente. De esta forma, puedo exprimir un poco más su desempeño, lo que verán en las curvas más adelante.

Cabe aclarar que las distorsiones que teóricamente se podrían obtener en baja frecuencia son extremadamente reducidas, por lo que será necesario contar con equipamiento acorde a las circunstancias (según simulación, THD próxima a 0,0004 % a 1 W sobre 8 ohmios, en torno a los 200 a 300 Hz).

Nuevamente, se contrasta el desempeño entre 1 a 4 W sobre 8 ohmios contra el Epsilon - Lavardin, para contar con una buena referencia:







Como se puede observar ahora, a 1 W y hasta 900 Hz, el SRPP resulta bastante más preciso que el Epsilon - Lavardin en cuanto a THD. Muy posiblemente, con mosfets de salida más adecuados que los IRFP150N, pueda reducirse la distorsión e igualarse el desempeño por encima de los 900 Hz y hasta los 16 KHz al del Epsilon - Lavardin.

¿Hay algún interesado en diseñar la PCB, para hacer las primeras pruebas de fuego?

Saludos


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 14, 2016)

Consumo del circuito????
P.D.: A mi los PCB's me salen más feos que Mick Jagger chupando un limón. Si alguien lo hace por favor y sí el consumo no es muy elevado igual me animo a hacerlo para sonorizar un buen PC.
Ahora estoy haciendo un experimento: un subwoofer con base en el Sinclair, unos 40 watios sobre 4 ohmnios, ya os contaré.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> *P.D.: A mi los PCB's me salen más feos que Mick Jagger chupando un limón. *


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 14, 2016)

El consumo ronda, como máximo, unos 1,22 A aprox., solo que aunque no estés escuchando nada  (son unos 38,23 W de disipación permanente). Todo, por canal.

Los parlantitos tendrían que ser eficientes, por la potencia involucrada y, de calidad, en lo posible (ya que, de lo contrario, no se justifica el esfuerzo que se está haciendo con el diseño).

No es un proyecto para quienes buscan trillones de vatios con 54 pares de transistores de salida.

Está diseñado para ser excitado directamente desde la salida de un reproductor de CD: poca ganancia, gran ancho de banda, bajo ruido y alto slew rate.

Se recomienda un circuito de retardo de conexión y protección para los parlantes.

La demora en la estabilización de los transitorios eléctricos del circuito para poder comenzar a amplificar adecuadamente es de unos 6 minutos mínimos aprox., después de encendido por primera vez. La demora en la estabilización térmica dependerá del tamaño de los disipadores empleados y la temperatura ambiente.

Saludos


----------



## Quercus (Oct 29, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Hay algún interesado en diseñar la PCB, para hacer las primeras pruebas de fuego?
> Saludos


  Listo, espero que valga.

  Para el condensador de 345nF he previsto poder colocar hasta 3 unidades para conseguir un valor lo mas  aprox. posible.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 29, 2016)

No hay palabras más que de infinito agradecimiento por impresionante colaboración, amigo Quercus.

Ahora, es de esperar que no queden excusas para armarlo, testearlo y disfrutarlo.

Un gran abrazo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 30, 2016)

En esta agradable y familiar mañana de Domingo (tras 16 días seguidos de guardia ) enciendo el PC y me dispongo a ojear el Foro. Me caigo al suelo en shock tras comprobar que mi admirado Joaquín (Quercus) se ha pegado la paliza del siglo, robando tiempo a su merecido descanso, diseñando !!!4 PCB's!!! , Perdón 4 bellezas, para los usuarios de éste foro. Esa predisposición y amabilidad sólo pueden estar detrás de un gran técnico y una gran persona. Es un orgullo y un honor para éste foro y para sus usuarios contar con un capital humano como vosotros.
Gracias y recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## Quercus (Oct 30, 2016)

Muchas gracias Diego, como mas de una vez he dicho, para mi esto es un Hobby y si el circuito me gusta, disfruto haciéndolos.

  Aquí están los archivos correspondientes.

  Por curiosidad instale Multisim  el cual no domino (espero haberlo hecho bien) para ver la distorsión. Coloque el voltaje suponiendo que se utiliza un transformador de 12V y la verdad es muy baja.

  P.D. Muchas gracias Juan Carlos, cambio el chip y me voy con mis bonsáis, hasta la hora en que me ponga a hacer la paella, si, si... la Paella también me toca a mi…


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 30, 2016)

Quercus dijo:


> Muchas gracias Diego, como mas de una vez he dicho, para mi esto es un Hobby y si el circuito me gusta, disfruto haciéndolos.
> 
> Aquí están los archivos correspondientes.
> 
> Por curiosidad instale Multisim  el cual no domino (espero haberlo hecho bien) para ver la distorsión. Coloque el voltaje suponiendo que se utiliza un transformador de 12V y la verdad es muy baja.



La distorsión que logra ese primer circuito del thread SRPP + Bastode es bastante baja, a pesar de su enorme simplicidad.

Incluso, si simulás la variante que está casi al final del thread (el esquema que tiene el 1N4148), es mucho más baja aún (con muy poquito agregado circuital) . Es el esquema que comparo contra el Epsilon - Lavardin, para saber por dónde estamos encaminados.

Ayer, jugando (como costumbre ) un poco más con el SRPP + Bastode encontré otra variante (un poco más sencilla que las anteriores: es casi como el SRPP solo) que acusa mejor desempeño en la parte alta del espectro que las anteriores versiones, pero se empeora un poco el de la parte de baja frecuencia. La curva de distorsión es casi casi como el del Epsilon - Lavardin, a la misma potencia. Igual, quiero seguir puliéndolo un poco antes de subirlo al thread.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo (Ago 19, 2017)

Buenas, despues del esfuerzo que os habeis tomado me gustaria en cuanto tenga cuatro rato montarlo y ver que tal se comporta, la duda que tengo es si el condensador de 4700/35v se puede poner de 25v ya que me he quedado sin ninguno de 35v y quisiera esperar un poco para realizar un pedido, lo alimentare con un transformador de 12v ac. unos 16dc.
y el condesador de 180 pf puede ser de 150Pf?, si es no tengo la opcion de montar dos en paralelo de 150pf y 33pf, por cierto cual es su funcion? evitar oscilaciones?
Saludos y como siempre muy agradecido.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2017)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Consumo del circuito????
> P.D.: A mi los PCB's me salen más feos que Mick Jagger chupando un limón. Si alguien lo hace por favor y sí el consumo no es muy elevado igual me animo a hacerlo para sonorizar un buen PC.
> Ahora estoy haciendo un experimento: un subwoofer con base en el Sinclair, unos 40 watios sobre 4 ohmnios, ya os contaré.


!Cielo Santo!  

Att,
Daniel Lopes.





rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, despues del esfuerzo que os habeis tomado me gustaria en cuanto tenga cuatro rato montarlo y ver que tal se comporta, la duda que tengo es si el condensador de 4700/35v se puede poner de 25v ya que me he quedado sin ninguno de 35v y quisiera esperar un poco para realizar un pedido, lo alimentare con un transformador de 12v ac. unos 16dc.
> y el condesador de 180 pf puede ser de 150Pf?, si es no tengo la opcion de montar dos en paralelo de 150pf y 33pf, por cierto cual es su funcion? evitar oscilaciones?
> Saludos y como siempre muy agradecido.


Hola a todos , caro Don rulfo no creo que lo valor capacitivo dese capacitor de 180pF sea tan critico asi.
Seguramente el canbia la respuesta en altas frequenzia o agrega estabilidad al circuito , puedes esperimentar al azar que seguramente NO te quemas nada! 
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rulfo (Ago 19, 2017)

Gracias Daniel, adjunto el esquema, y el de 4700uf  que sea de 25V?

hay la pcb utilizada, gracias a Quercus.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 19, 2017)

Este circuito "SRPP + Bastode" es primo hermano del "BBB13", es más, se decanta mayormente de su diseño. Si te ha gustado como se desempeña el BBB13, es esperable que el de este mismo thread pueda gustarte también (o, tal vez, algo más ).

Voy a aprovechar este fin de semana largo para ver si puedo terminar de pulir el proyecto que he comentado ya he probado con mucho éxito la semana pasada. Lleva menos componentes que el de este thread: entre 13 y 15 componentes (ya que estoy probando qué configuración me mantiene mejor controlado el offset de voltaje de salida), de los cuales 4 son elementos activos (1 BC550C, 1 BC560C y 2 IRFP150N). Como comenté, podría operar tanto en single ended (como lo hacen tanto el BBB13 y el "SRPP + Bastode") como en push pull (aumentando importantemente el rendimiento de conversión energético). Los parámetros de calidad son muy prometedores: lo he probado ya con 1,2 A de bías y con los parlantes que combiné en la prueba, funciona excelentemente bien.

Saludos

PD: el capacitor de 4700 uF puede ser de 25 V.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Gracias Daniel, adjunto el esquema, y el de 4700uf  que sea de 25V?
> 
> hay la pcb utilizada, gracias a Quercus.


Lo capacitor de filtrado de 4700uF x 25V soporta con seguridad  hasta 25V sin esplotar!.
Asi cuando en vacio (sin carga alguna) la fuente de alimentación NO debe tener mas que 25V.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## rulfo (Sep 12, 2017)

Buenas, ya le falta menos, en cuanto pueda lo pongo en marcha , a ver que tal se parta, ando con poco tiempo y con muchas ganas de montar el último proyecto de Diego,  ya tengo la pcb (la que subieron al foro dyaudio, ya entrare para colgar fotos y dar las gracias),preparada para colocarle los componentes, en fin poco a poco, Gracias Diego, gracias Quercus y a todos los contribuyentes


----------



## aadf (Sep 12, 2017)

Hola,

Perdon por el off-topic, pero esos separadores de goma (o lo que sea) necesita tambien de grasa siliconada?
Yo entendia que no...

saludos.
andres


----------



## rulfo (Sep 12, 2017)

Buenas, se de que hay quien no le pone, yo me acostumbré y siempre le pongo, pensando que el disipador no tiene siempre la superficie totalmente perfecta, y siempre le vendrá bien, sería cuestión de que  nos digan que piensan al reapecto los más expirementados..
Saludos


----------



## Psyke (Sep 12, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, se de que hay quien no le pone, yo me acostumbré y siempre le pongo, pensando que el disipador no tiene siempre la superficie totalmente perfecta, y siempre le vendrá bien, sería cuestión de que  nos digan que piensan al reapecto los más expirementados..
> Saludos



Soy un absoluto ignorante del tema, pero no me pintan nada bien demasiadas interfases aislante-aislante. Metal-aislante(grasa)-aislante(goma)-aislante(grasa)-metal 

Estaría bueno ver el cambio en las temperaturas al probar con y sin grasa entre el aislante


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 13, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, ya le falta menos, en cuanto pueda lo pongo en marcha , a ver que tal se parta, ando con poco tiempo y con muchas ganas de montar el último proyecto de Diego,  ya tengo la pcb (la que subieron al foro dyaudio, ya entrare para colgar fotos y dar las gracias),preparada para colocarle los componentes, en fin poco a poco, Gracias Diego, gracias Quercus y a todos los contribuyentes



Antes de probar con un parlante conectado a la salida del amplificador, favor verificá cómo evoluciona en el tiempo el voltaje en la salida del amplificador sin conectarle más que un voltímetro a la misma (hacé la prueba en vacío), ya que podría ser necesario reducir finalmente el gran condensador de 4700 uF a algo menor (como 470 uF o, incluso, hasta 47 uF) ó, si el filtrado de fuente es bueno, tal vez ni haga falta colocarlo siquiera. Si el transiente en la salida es más o menos rápido, no sería necesario cambio alguno, peeeero... mejor verificarlo antes de conectar finalmente el parlante.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo (Oct 1, 2017)

Buenas, lo puse en marcha y los resultados fueron:
con un transformador de una tension de +-12Ac, un puente de diodos de 25A/1000v y un filtrado de 13200uf por rama, le doy tension a la etapa numero 1 con una bombilla en serie de 100W, bias en 1.2A, una tension de unos 25v y salida al altavoz de unos 12v, , al rato de un minuto bombila prende a tope y mosfet derecho muerto, le doy tension a la etapa numero 2 y los mismo resultados.
¿Alguna sugerencia?
Sigo mirando a ver si veo algo...
Gracias y Saludos.



Pongo fotos de los mosfet, por si...


----------



## rulfo (Oct 2, 2017)

Buenas, pues he comprobado los mosfet y son falsos los pongo en modo disparo y mido entre D y S
Y me da continuidad tanto colocando las puntas del tester de un modo como de otro, cuando lo normal sería en un sentido que de un valor sobre 590 y al cambiar las puntas sobre 130, estas mediciones con el teater en la posición de diodos...
Vaya plan


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 2, 2017)

Pues yo no quise decir nada, pero al ver las fotos tras abrirlos, me parecía un cristal MMMMUUUYYYYY PEQUEÑO.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 2, 2017)

Por fuera parecen originales pero el cristal es pequeñísimo, Como extraño aquellos años en que comprabas  un semiconductor en cualquier lado y funciona sin problemas.
Todo cambia para peor
Hace mucho mucho años, la nasa  recibió una partida completa de transistores falsificados!!! comenzaba la era del truchaje del silicio


----------



## rulfo (Oct 2, 2017)

Y tengo 10 como este , y ya no puedo reclamarlo hace un montón de tiempo que los compré,  en su día me extraño el tamaño, que si lo comparo con los que tengo funcionado, los falsos son un poco más pequeño,  pero bueno me tocó, me pillaré otros y a volver a probar...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2017)

No andan *para nada* o podrian servir para menores corrientes - tensiones ?


----------



## rulfo (Oct 2, 2017)

No andan para nada, para tirarlos...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 2, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> No andan para nada, para tirarlos...



Siento mucho lo que te ha pasado. Cuando pude leer tu mensaje, supuse lo mismo que Juan Carlos, ya que el circuito es limitado en corriente y no hay posibilidades que lo arruines, a no ser que lo pruebes con disipadores insuficientes. Funciona similar al BBB13, solo que midiendo mejor en cuanto a calidad.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo (Oct 27, 2017)

Muy buenas, después de haber  cambiado los mosfet por unos en buen estado y el bc 550 que está pegado al mosfet derecho, ya que también había muerto, los resultados son los siguientes:
Con un bias de 1 A medido en la rama positiva, una tensión entre positivo y negativo de unos 24v , tengo una tensión de salida hacia el altavoz de unos -12v, no entiendo el porque de esa tensión y en negativa, estos resultados utilizando una bombilla en serie de 100w entre la fase de alimentación de 220v, utilizó un toroidal de +-12ac y un 11000mf por rama.
Gracias y saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> tengo una tensión de salida hacia el altavoz de unos -12v, no entiendo el porque de esa tensión y en negativa


 
Posiblemente estés midiendo entre parlante y positivo . . .  O con los cables del tester invertidos.


----------



## rulfo (Oct 28, 2017)

Muy buenas, estas son las medidas a las que me refiero...
Punta positiva en salida hacia el altavoz y punta negativa 
En gnd y la tensión es negativa y con un valor de -12v!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2017)

Parecería entonces que el IRFP150 de la rama negativa estaría en corto.


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 28, 2017)

Y capacitor de salida.. Esta bueno?? De estar en corto con los transistores de salida ok veras en el parlante 1/2 Vcc


----------



## rulfo (Oct 29, 2017)

El irfp de la rama negativa no parece estar en corto, y el capacitor tampoco parece estarlo, de todas formas los desoldare de la placa y los comprobare bien, comprobé resistencias y todo bien, saque los bc550 y el bc560 y también están bien..
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2017)

Mediste la tensión G-S de dicho Mosfet ?


----------



## rulfo (Oct 29, 2017)

Irfp rama negativa tensión de 4,2v entre g y s
Irfp rama positiva  Tensión de 4v entre g y s
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2017)

Probá de intercambiarlos


----------



## rulfo (Oct 29, 2017)

Esa pequeña diferencia de tensión puede ser la causa de esos -12 v en la salida?
En cuanto tenga un rato lo cambio y ya os cuento...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2017)

Por algún motivo el mosfet de abajo se dispara . . .


----------



## rulfo (Oct 30, 2017)

Ya los he intercambiado y sigue el mismo resultado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2017)

Con el preset de 100k modificás el offset , no te deja corregir nada ?


----------



## rulfo (Oct 31, 2017)

Buenas, pues la verdad que me da hasta verguenza de decirlo, desde un principio pensé que ese trimmer era para regular el bias y como lo tenía en su valor correcto no llegue ni ha tocarlo, y si, así es, he podido bajarlo, pero el problema es que está continuamente oscilando entre unos  -190 y 100mV,  y cuando lo tengo unos minutos apagado y lo vuelvo a encender la tensión está disparada en un comienzo de unos -10v y hasta que no pasan unos 6 minutos no se estabiliza en el valor mencionado anteriormente.
¿Puede ser a causa del condensador de 4700uf? 
Que tenga que bajar su valor o incluso quitarlo si no entendí mal fue lo que me comentó Diego.
Muchas gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2017)

Jeje 

Cual de todos los diagramas  armaste ?


----------



## rulfo (Oct 31, 2017)

Este sería el esquema y la pcb.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2017)

Creo que ésta es la última versión , la 4 :

Ver el archivo adjunto 149348

Ver el archivo adjunto 161215


----------



## rulfo (Oct 31, 2017)

La pcb que yo me montado, realizada por Quercus (gracias) si no estoy equivocado corresponde al esquema que he puesto.

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 31, 2017)

Levantá el positivo del capacitor y poné conectado al aire una resistencia de 470 x 3 W entre esa pata y el +B


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 31, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, pues la verdad que me da hasta verguenza de decirlo, desde un principio pensé que ese trimmer era para regular el bias y como lo tenía en su valor correcto no llegue ni ha tocarlo, y si, así es, he podido bajarlo, pero el problema es que está continuamente oscilando entre unos  -190 y 100mV,  y cuando lo tengo unos minutos apagado y lo vuelvo a encender la tensión está disparada en un comienzo de unos -10v y hasta que no pasan unos 6 minutos no se estabiliza en el valor mencionado anteriormente.
> ¿Puede ser a causa del condensador de 4700uf?
> Que tenga que bajar su valor o incluso quitarlo si no entendí mal fue lo que me comentó Diego.
> Muchas gracias y saludos.



Disculpame rulfo por la demora en contestarte, pero estoy muy complicado desde hace varios días con cosas propias de mi actividad.

Esos - 190 mV a + 100 mV en la salida, ¿los mediste entre el borne de salida al parlante y 0 V, pero sin conectarle parlante alguno?. Si es así, probá de medir nuevamente la salida respecto de 0 V, pero con una simple resistencia conectada de entre 8,2 a 10 ohmios en el lugar del parlante. Todo, sin señal aplicada y con entrada en cortocircuito. Para que todo se estabilice en tiempos breves y no cocines esa misma resistencia de salida, hacelo desconectando momentáneamente un extremo del gran capacitor de 4700 uF. El bías se autoajusta siempre en torno a 1 A, aproximadamente (no hay forma de modificarlo , a no ser que modifiques alguna resistencia estratégica en el circuito).

Luego de ajustado el OFFSET de salida, fijate si es necesario reconectar ese borne del capacitor de 4700 uF. Una forma de darse idea si es necesario ese gran valor ó uno menor ó ninguno, es analizar el tiempo de establecimiento de los valores estacionarios de salida y del ruido de ripple que pueda presentarse en la misma salida.

Si los tiempos de establecimiento siguen siendo muy largos aún sin conectar el gran capacitor de 4700 uF, probá con reemplazar la única resistencia de 120 K por una de 12 K (o algo por ahí). Ese cambio no cambia sustancialmente los parámetros de calidad, pero reduce el tiempo de establecimiento de la corriente de bías a la décima parte de su valor original (que debe pasar de menos de 30 segundos a menos de 3 segundos).

Como podrás ver, coexisten dos tiempos de establecimiento: el de la corriente de bías y el del voltaje de offset. En el de la corriente de bías participan mayoritariamente la resistencia de 120 K y el capacitor de 47 uF. En el del voltaje de offset participan mayoritariamente la resistencia superior de 39 K y el gran capacitor de 4700 uF, entre otros componentes asociados. En una forma muy burda y de tanteo, los tiempos medidos en segundos se estiman como 5 veces el producto de ambos valores de R y C. Para el de corriente, 28.2 segundos. Para el de offset, 916.5 segundos!!!, aunque en realidad, para este último es bastante menos, por la existencia del trimpot hacia el resto del circuito de entrada.

Una vez que lo ajustes y verifiques que todo se comporta como debe ser, dale gas sin miedo y disfrutalo!!!.

Un abrazo

PD: ¿todavía tenés montado el BBB13? Contame si te ha agradado como se ha comportado con tus parlantes.


----------



## rulfo (Nov 1, 2017)

Hola Diego, si , las medidas son entre la salida al altavoz y 0v y sin altavoz ninguno, hago las pruebas mencionadas y ya comento, y por supuesto que sigo con el BBB13 montado y disfrutando de el, lo que pasa que tengo ya varios amplificadores funcionando y siempre intento de darle funcionamiento a todos (algo complicado) normalmente suelo escuchar los clases A que ya sabes.

He quitado el condensador de 4700uf y ahora el establecimiento de tension de offset es practicamente 0 segundos, el problema sigue siendo que no consigo fijar dicho valor ya que esta continuamente oscilando entre unos -15mv y 97mv, le he puesto una resistencia de 10r en la salida a modo de altavoz y el resultado es que aumenta el valor de offset en un rango de 922mv a unos 1022 mv, le he inyectado audio y le he colocado un altavoz a la salida con dos condensadores de 2200un /35v en la salida positiva a modo de proteccion y suena correctamente.

Dosmetros lo que me comentas de levantar el positivo del condensador de 4700uf y soldarle una r de 470r y la otra pata a +B, ¿que quiere decir +B?

Gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 1, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Hola Diego, si , las medidas son entre la salida al altavoz y 0v y sin altavoz ninguno, hago las pruebas mencionadas y ya comento, y por supuesto que sigo con el BBB13 montado y disfrutando de el, lo que pasa que tengo ya varios amplificadores funcionando y siempre intento de darle funcionamiento a todos (algo complicado) normalmente suelo escuchar los clases A que ya sabes.
> 
> He quitado el condensador de 4700uf y ahora el establecimiento de tension de offset es practicamente 0 segundos, el problema sigue siendo que no consigo fijar dicho valor ya que esta continuamente oscilando entre unos -15mv y 97mv, le he puesto una resistencia de 10r en la salida a modo de altavoz y el resultado es que aumenta el valor de offset en un rango de 922mv a unos 1022 mv, le he inyectado audio y le he colocado un altavoz a la salida con dos condensadores de 2200un /35v en la salida positiva a modo de proteccion y suena correctamente.
> 
> ...



Ok. Reajustale el offset con la resistencia de 10 ohmios conectada en lugar del parlante, de modo que baje de los 1022 mV a los valores iniciales de hasta 97 mV. Luego, si ves que el offset se mantiene dentro de bajos valores, suprimile esos capacitores de salida (si vos quieres).


----------



## rulfo (Nov 1, 2017)

¿unos 100mv no será un valor excesivamente alto?
Peligro para los altavoces
Como tal ignorante que soy en el tema ¿no hay alguna solución la cual no complique demasiado la sencillez del circuito y consiga mantener estable un valor de offset?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 1, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> ¿unos 100mv no será un valor excesivamente alto?
> Peligro para los altavoces


No necesariamente peligroso, pero te saca el cono del parlante del valor normal de reposo.
Lo que sí, yo no lo usaría para excitar un tweeter...



rulfo dijo:


> Como tal ignorante que soy en el tema ¿no hay alguna solución la cual no complique demasiado la sencillez del circuito y consiga mantener estable un valor de offset?


La solución es simple: Metele un capacitor de 4700uF entre el parlante y la salida del amplificador. Por supuesto, ese capacitor va a distorsionar, pero con solo 100mV es muy poca distorsión...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 1, 2017)

Si el offset de salida se mantiene dentro de los + - 50 mV, se lo considera aceptable a los fines prácticos. Atacando bafles de varias vías (que cuenten con un divisor de frecuencias adecuado) no vas a dañar nada si no empleás capacitor de acople entre la salida del amplificador y el mismo bafle.

Esa variación de offset es normal para un circuito cuya entrada está configurada con un bastode (y pasa a ser su punto débil, si desde ese solo punto lo analizamos), como es el caso de este mismo amplificador. Es muy simple: entre el potencial de polarización de la base del PNP y el potencial de polarización de la base del NPN existen dos junturas base - emisor en serie, cuya diferencia varía conforme a la variación de la propia temperatura ambiente y al efecto de autocalentamiento producido por la misma corriente que atraviesa desde colector a emisor a cada uno de esos dos transistorcitos de señal. Esa diferencia de potencial entre las dos junturas base - emisor se mueve a razón muy aproximada de 4 mV / °C. No significa que directamente se traduzca en esa misma variación a la salida, peeeerooo, suele ser mayor que en otras configuraciones más conocidas y comunes (como por LTP o como por transistor simple, por ejemplos).

Existen formas de compensar esa variación, aunque no creo sea estrictamente necesario implementarlo en este simple pero efectivo circuito. La forma de implementarlo es polarizando una de las dos bases desde un potencial que varíe en forma opuesta con la temperatura. Existen infinitas formas de implementarlo, aunque la más precisa es empleando otros dos transistorcitos iguales a los del bastode (uno NPN + uno PNP) configurados como diodos (uniendo base y colector de cada uno y utilizando esos dos mismos terminales unidos frente al emisor libre). Para ver cómo se implementaría, fijate en el último amplificador que desarrollé y que presenté en diyaudio.com (el DLH). Incluso, se puede procurar hacer circular similar corriente por esos diodos emulados que la que circula entre colector - emisor de cada uno de los transistorcitos del bastode, para que la compensación tienda a ser más precisa.

Ver el archivo adjunto 159039

Mirá detenidamente las similitudes con el circuito de entrada del SRPP + bastode de este mismo thread, para que veas cómo se podría implementar, si así lo deseás:

Ver el archivo adjunto 147396

No sería necesario estropear la placa para implementarlo, sino que hasta podés montar la compensación en una pequeña plaquetita separada de la actual y probar qué tal va con la variación de la temperatura ambiente y el autocalentamiento.

Este "punto débil" (si así lo podemos llamar), se compensa laaaaargamente con la virtud del bastode en "planchar" los niveles de distorsión a valores extremadamente bajos, dada su total simpleza.

Fijate las maravillas que hace un bastode en un buffer que desarrollé recientemente:






















Saludos


----------



## rulfo (Nov 2, 2017)

Eduardo lo que comentas es lo más sencillo de hacer y por el momento así disfrutaré de este amplificador, lo único que estoy utilizando dos condensadores de 2200uf en anti-serie, no se si es más recomendable cambiarlos por dos de 4700uf/25v, me imagino que cuanto mayor sea su capacidad mayor será la distorsión.
Diego sería muy bueno implantarle lo que comentas, prepára un esquema y  lo subere a ver que tal se ve, lo veo complicado para mis conocimientos...
Muchas gracias y siempre muy agradecido por vuestra desinteresada ayuda.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Eduardo lo que comentas es lo más sencillo de hacer y por el momento así disfrutaré de este amplificador, lo único que estoy utilizando dos condensadores de 2200uf en anti-serie, no se si es más recomendable cambiarlos por dos de 4700uf/25v, me imagino que cuanto mayor sea su capacidad mayor será la distorsión.


Dos de 2200 uF en antiserie te dá un resultado de 1100 uF no-polarizado, así que por ahí no vá la cosa.
Usá un cap de 4700 uF (o 2 de 2200 en paralelo) y midiendo el offset de salida, conectá el positivo del capacitor al punto "positivo" del offset (ya sea la salida del ampli o el terminal del parlante), y listo.

PD: Mientras mas grande el capacitor, menor es la distorsión. La distorsión depende de la diferencia de potencial en CA sobre el capacitor.


----------



## rulfo (Nov 2, 2017)

No lo tengo muy claro, me estoy liando un poco, ahora mismo lo que yo estoy utilizando son condensadores de 2200uf en antiserie intercalados en la salida positiva desde la salida del amplificador hacia el altavoz, tengo entendido que es para evitar que le llegue tensión continua al altavoz, ¿y ahora lo que me dices es colocar un valor de 4700uf conectando el terminar positivo del condensador en la salida positiva del amplificador o bien en el terminar positivo del altavoz  y el Otro terminal negativo del condensador conectado en gnd?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> No lo tengo muy claro, me estoy liando un poco, ahora mismo lo que yo estoy utilizando son condensadores de 2200uf en antiserie intercalados en la salida positiva desde la salida del amplificador hacia el altavoz, tengo entendido que es para evitar que le llegue tensión continua al altavoz, ¿y ahora lo que me dices es colocar un valor de 4700uf conectando el terminar positivo del condensador en la salida positiva del amplificador o bien en el terminar positivo del altavoz  y el Otro terminal negativo del condensador conectado en gnd?


Nononononononono!!!!
Lo que te digo es:
1- No uses capacitores en antiserie por que la capacidad disminuye.
2- Usá un cap de 4700uF o dos de 2200 uf en PARALELO y veamos como vá colocado el capacitor:


Poné el tester entre la salida del amplificador y GND, con el parlante o una carga conectada. Colocá las puntas de prueba, negra a GND, roja a la salida del ampli.
Fijate el valor de la tensión de offset--> si es positivo, la salida del ampli es la positiva. Si es negativo, la salida del ampli es negativa.
Abrí el circuito ampli-parlante y te quedarán dos terminales: el del ampli y el de la carga.
El del ampli tiene la polaridad que mediste, y el otro tiene la polarida opuesta, así que y conectá el positivo del capacitor con el positivo de la medición, y el negativo con el otro terminal.
Listo, problema resuelto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2017)

- Terminal positivo del capacitor de 4.700 uF conectado a la salida del amplificador (digamos dónde se unen los dos transistores) 
- Negativo de dicho capacitor al positivo de parlante.
- Negativo del parlante a masa como antes.

Eso sólo para hacer pruebas . . .


----------



## rulfo (Nov 2, 2017)

Ahora si me quedo claro!!!
Lo que si me imagino que al poner un sólo condensador polarizado y no en anti-serie, hay que asegurarse que las oscilaciones que se producen en la tensión de salida desde el amplificador al altavoz sea siempre de una misma polaridad, y no oscile  por ejemplo desde -15 a +97 que es mi caso, tendré que subir un poco más en tensión positiva para que no llegue a un rango negativo.
Y gracias por su ayuda y paciencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2017)

[O conectás el negativo del parlante a los -16 V]


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2017)

rulfo dijo:


> Ahora si me quedo claro!!!
> Lo que si me imagino que al poner un sólo condensador polarizado y no en anti-serie, hay que asegurarse que las oscilaciones que se producen en la tensión de salida desde el amplificador al altavoz sea siempre de una misma polaridad, y no oscile  por ejemplo desde -15 a +97 que es mi caso, tendré que subir un poco más en tensión positiva para que no llegue a un rango negativo.


No importan los valores de CA (salvo para la tensión de aislación del cap), sino la polarización de DC que tenés a la salida del ampli... que según comentás son 100mV.
No modifiques nada del amplificador: solo ajustá el offset lo mas bajo que puedas e insertá el capacitor entre el ampli y la carga tal como te lo describí arriba.


----------

